# Going back to the normal this and that



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

Isn't the GNex just a swell phone.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

SURE IS!!!


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

I absolutely adore this phone and the amount of development for it.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

How about that local sports team?


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

esoomenona said:


> I absolutely adore this phone and the amount of development for it.


maybe in the good old days....


----------



## Serenity_FF (Jun 7, 2011)

Forgot how much fun flashing can be.... brought me back to my OG Droid days.... had the Dx for much longer than I should have


----------



## Teksu (Aug 23, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> How about that local sports team?


whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa...

lets keep this on topic

this phone is great!

Also...
Louis, this isn't my batman cup!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Teksu said:


> whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa...
> 
> lets keep this on topic
> 
> ...


hahahahahaha


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

And....Thread Locked


----------



## GotSka81 (Dec 27, 2011)

"Nothing to see here...move along" a la Officer Barbrady


----------



## madisonjar (Sep 6, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> How about that local sports team?


Those arent pillows!!! ( a little planes trains and automobiles line for those that have seen the movie)


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Caveman419 said:


> And....Thread Locked


lol...least we have some good sports


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

And the weather....great weather!


----------



## GotSka81 (Dec 27, 2011)

Caveman419 said:


> And the weather....great weather!


Hey man, be careful...somebody already got warned in this thread to stay on-topic...


----------



## RaubRaux (Dec 25, 2011)

Caveman419 said:


> And....Thread Locked


lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

GotSka81 said:


> Hey man, be careful...somebody already got warned in this thread to stay on-topic...


eerrr..uuhh...Amazing Phone


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

You guys are animals.
This phone is the tee eye tees.

Best thing to happen to VZW since.......LTE......??


----------



## jhankg (Nov 14, 2011)

Serenity_FF said:


> Forgot how much fun flashing can be.... brought me back to my OG Droid days.... had the Dx for much longer than I should have


Me too man. I loved trying new roms and such with the Droid 1, but when I eventually switched to the Droid X, dealing with SBFs just became too annoying.


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Caveman419 said:


> Isn't the GNex just a swell phone.


Hmm, think ill stick with the drama of my bionic with its locked bootloader rather then move to the drama infested GNex!!! lol


----------

